# 125 Gal Stocking Suggestions



## flat_tire (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I am getting a 125 gallon tank (6' length) and am starting to look at possible stocking options. I currently have a 55 gallon mbuna tank so potentially going a different route (although a 125G all male peacock and hap tank is appealing too!). I have 3 kids and as a way to get them interested I am thinking of 3 main fish (let them each "pick out" the fish) with other smaller filler to add activity and color. Initially was thinking 3 Oscars. Have never had them but I could get an albino, red, and tiger Oscar and that would work perfect. However, after reading, it seems 3 Oscars would be pushing it in a 125.

So I am turning to you all. What stocking options would you suggest with 3 featured fish that will get a decent size but not too big, be distinctive enough that each of my kids could have "their own" fish, and are compatible enough temperament wise.

Bonus would be any filler fish to keep the tank more interesting.

Thanks!


----------



## flat_tire (Feb 13, 2020)

After some further review, here is where I am currently at:

1x Oscar
1x Jack Dempsey (maybe electric blue JD?)
1x Green Terror
1x Severum

Would these all work in a 125 gal tank? Could I add any additional smaller fish to add activity? If so, what and how many would you suggest?

Thanks!


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

A large adult Oscar of a foot long or more, 2+lbs can make a 125 look small all by itself. Adding 3 other fish that can reach 10 ins would constitute an overstock imo. A regular JD can be **** for the other considerations, and an EB is far too delicate. A single tolerant Oscar, and a Sev that can stand up for itself may work out. Never any guarantees. Fyi, Oscar lives alone just fine, and if you can grow a really big one in a proper setting, with optimum care, you will have a fine water pet for maybe 15yrs. For a mixed tank at 125g, I would skip the Oscar.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Another quick fyi.. if Oscar thinks he can eat it, he will... small fish become meals.


----------

